# Shortcut to "change data source"?



## llyylsc (Jun 1, 2012)

Does someone know the shortcut to change data source of pivot table? 

Thanks.


----------



## dhExcel (Jun 1, 2012)

A table in the PowerPivot window is not a pivot table. If you are referring  to an OLAP data connection used by an Excel pivot table, that is not a PowerPivot question.


----------

